
Ask HN: Tweets you've saved related to starting startups? - arikr
Tweet discovery is hard unless you use twitter daily.<p>What are the tweets you&#x27;ve saved that you&#x27;ve found useful related to starting startups?
======
boolean
How to Get Rich (without getting lucky) by @Naval
[https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936](https://twitter.com/naval/status/1002103360646823936)

~~~
quickthrower2
That's good, but it's from a certain school of thought and I wouldn't follow
that as some sort of tao. For example plenty of people got rich doing stuff
that isn't so new, innovative or technology focused. Manufacturing obscure
parts, import/export, affiliates, car dealership or whatever.

Also people can get rich without owning a business: CEOs, hell even coders at
FAANG, who then invest. Crypto traders.

My definition of rich is $10m+ though. ($2m + PP if you on't intend to have a
family) so that's a lot lower than a lot of people who would classify the rich
threshold to be a lot higher. To me rich means financially independent.

